# Trainer/Obedience School in NM



## CaesarsPalace (Dec 6, 2012)

We are in Albuquerque, NM an looking for a good obedience school for our 1yr old GSD and 3yr old Blue Heeler. I've seen a lot of posts about Petsmart not being the greatest so we are open to suggestions.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Animal Humane NM offers obedience classes that I've heard really good things about. They're open to everyone and you get the additional benefit of supporting a good cause. 

Otherwise it kind of depends. I prefer clicker training and similar positive methods and won't go to any trainer who uses too many aversives, and honestly I do not know of a trainer in Albuquerque I'd feel comfortable with (of course that doesn't mean there isn't someone). But that doesn't mean that they're bad trainers.

As far as Petsmart and Petco, I've actually had good results there in the past (in Colorado so unfortunately I can't recommend a particular store!). I think it really depends on the trainer. They'll generally give you a free consult so you can get a feel for the individual trainer and see how they work with dogs, and go from there. I wouldn't just recommend them wholesale, but some Petsmart trainers are really pretty good.


----------

